# Join rci or II without owning a timeshare



## Transit (Nov 5, 2006)

I recently read some posts that stated that you can join rci without owning a timeshare week or points. Today I called and confirmed it .Then I called II and they have a simular program called leisure time passport.A friend recently asked me to check on any resales at a good price I told him not to bother to just join rci& II and use whats available on thier last calls and extra vacations,which was plenty.The point of this post is if these programs continue to expand I can see alot more Timeshares being dumped.I'm not taking about your Hard to get into /peak season/great places close to home or top traders but just about everthing else.Does anyone else see this as a threat or a problem if you own a timeshare?


----------



## littlestar (Nov 5, 2006)

Is the Leisure Time Passport something that the developer gives to somebody who didn't buy the first time they toured? And it's temporary to try it out is what I thought.


----------



## Transit (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes one year gold memberships are being sold by Westgate and some other developers. I don't know how much they are  but you can also buy them on ebay $199.This still comes to less than mf's especialy if you use more than 1 week.  I think RCI is only $89 per year


----------



## irish (Nov 5, 2006)

wait one minute. R U sayng i don't have to have a t/s and can still be a member  of rci and II. please elaborate.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's an auction on ebay advertising it. It's through GMAC:

http://cgi.ebay.com/INTERVAL-INTERN...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sounds like it gives you access to the Getaways. I don't know at what kind of cost, though. Plus, it sounds like there is a time limit on the trial membership and they are wanting to sell you a timeshare. It says they will credit the $199 toward your timeshare purchase if you buy one from them.


----------



## m61376 (Nov 5, 2006)

Interesting- because I called II a few months ago with the same inquiry and was told no. 

I wonder if the membership being offerred through GMAC on Ebay has the same listings/prices as a regular membership, or if the listings are more akin to condodirect. etc. (subsidiaries/affiliates of II).


----------

